# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Novogodišnja akcija 10. - 30.12.2014.

## Storma

Dragi svi,
u tijeku je naša novogodišnja akcija. Naši proizvodi sniženi su 15% a akcija vrijedi u webshopu i u našem dućanu u Ilici 133.
Pratite i našu facebook stranicu, biti će puno zanimljivosti  :Wink:

----------


## rossa

Lijepo

----------


## Nera

Sjajno! Treba mi koji uložak za pelenu, al sve se nadam da ćemo ih uskoro odbaciti. Mazica viče: AČE, AČE = gaće, gaće.

----------

